# Trailz516's learning experience



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

After finding this forum and reading through much of the cool season topics I decided to dive head first into lawn care and do my best to redo part of my front lawn and overseed the rest. 

I started out the year looking pretty decent but by July the weeds were taking over. I was following the Lesco 5 step program I picked up from my local farm store but wasn't informed enough about dealing with the weeds and really just didn't know better.




After a bit of reading I decided to buy my first backpack sprayer and spray 3 apps of round up on the small portion of my front yard and 1 app of triclopyr on the rest.


Fast forward 4 weeks, I've arranged a full day without the wife and kids, I've rented a slit seeder and thatcher. I had 5 yards of topsoil delivered to fill in the low spot that always floods after heavy rain. I've got my TTTF/KBG 80/20 mix from SSS ready to go and I've got a long day ahead of me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2019)

Exited for your renovation.

That said, I am bewildered as to how your lawn went from perfect to being overtaken with broadleaf weeds by July. You said you used Lescoes program so I assume that included fertilizer and maybe a weed and feed. So doesn't seem like a lack of nitrogen was it. Probably used weed killers..... Did something go wrong with watering or mowing to allow weeds to take over?

Regardless, congrats on getting the wife and kids to allow you time to work on the yard. With good watering you should be good.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Good luck! A preemptive Advil strike may help get you through the day. I used it yesterday for only 15 bags of topsoil. You'll definitely need it for 5 yds.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

@macdawg The first pic is deceiving, the weeds are there just not as bad. I got busy in the summer and kind of let things go and that's what landed me here.

@Chris LI Thanks for your help and yea I def needed that Advil, just wish I took it a few hours sooner

Had a long day but think it all went as planned. 
Sprayed Tenacity
Used slit seeder 
Light layer of peatmoss

Opted not to put down a fertilizer but will drop something after first mow and then Scott's starter with weed preventer next month.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Did some overseeding in my backyard on Labor Day. Didn't do much prep but it's coming out ok for only 13 days after seed down. Cut it and bagged yesterday.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Checking in...

How's it going? It's probably a little early to ask about grass babies, but you never know.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Checking in...
> 
> How's it going? It's probably a little early to ask about grass babies, but you never know.


 As of this afternoon I'm not seeing much of anything, it's a bit discouraging. I'm hoping over the next 3-4 days I will see more progress especially since it should be near 80degrees and sunny.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It's still plenty early. I didn't mean to discourage you, but was hoping you might see something. I dropped seed on Friday and am just seeing a couple of seedlings (literally, less than a dozen). I got jammed up and seeded waaaaay late last year in some areas, and it came up.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

This morning looks a bit better then yesterday.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

It's been 7 days since seed down. Got up early to check the babies. The side I killed off and seeded with Scott's starter seems a little ahead of the side that got only tenacity and no fertilizer at seed down. So far I'm happy.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Day 9


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Day 13


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Day 25 for the back. Filling in nicely. Hit it with some Urea last Sunday.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

20 days since I put down seed. Finally got the chance to mow. I think I waited a little too long and the rain yesterday didn't help so the ground is pretty soft but I went for it anyway. Not all too happy with the results so far. Grass is very thin and spotty but I think I'm a little late to spot seed at this point. Going to put down some 10-10-10 Sunday.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

20 days is still early. It should fill more once the kbg gets going.


----------



## deljaso (Oct 7, 2018)

That doesn't look thin at all - it looks perfect, it will fill in this spring.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks fairly thick. Give it a few more weeks, as the seedlings are still young. You should see a noticeable difference by the time the season ends. Keep going with your fert plan.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

@Chris LI I think it looks worse in person but hoping to get it to thicken up with some fert apps. Can't believe it went from 80 degrees Wednesday to low 40's last night. Hope October can be sunny and warm for us here on LI!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

How's it going?


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> How's it going?


Looking ok. Dropped the 10-10-10 last Sunday. Mowed for 2nd time this past Saturday, seems to be slowly filling in. Going to mow this Wednesday and use the Big League striper I just picked up. Also going to drop the Scott's starter with weed preventer Thursday or Friday. Hoping the weather cooperates.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Made it home to mow today just before the sky opened up. Lots of rain expected tonight. Unable to get any fertilizer down today but will be able to over the next few days.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Day 34 since germination. Continuing to fill in. Put down Scott's starter with weed preventer last week. Going to try for 2 apps of urea over the next 3-4 weeks. The damn wild violet is back in a few spots already that I need to take care of as well. I can see it will be a battle all next year.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Day 43. Lots of leaves falling here now. Still relatively warm but I'm sure the first frost is coming. Got a quick mow in this afternoon and that's about it. Wish I had more time to work outside.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

I got what looks like the last mow in Saturday. I'll continue to mulch the leaves for the next few weeks but with lows in the 20's hitting tonight and again this weekend I think that's it. I feel like the years gone by so fast but I'm certainly looking forward to the spring and continuing working on my lawn. Light dusting of snow today but the grass color still looks great, especially next to basically every other house in my neighborhood who don't seem to believe in lawn care.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

2nd cut of the year. Applied prem last week to front and back. Weeds don't seem too bad in the front but the backyards another story. I've got some bare spots in the front that hopefully continue to fill in or I'll overseed this fall. So excited for spring! This is the first year I got preM down early so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Cut front today before the rain. Put down Scott's moss control last week. Color is ok but I'm wondering if it could use some N.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Because it's a reno, I would spoonfeed some N. If you still have urea, I would go with that, if you have it, just like you did last fall. It looks good, despite the cold weather we've had.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

@Chris LI I put down some Urea in the front a week ago. The colors looking a little better. I'll probably drop another app in a week or so.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It's noticeably better from the last set of photos. :thumbup: With these warmer temps the last few days, it should take off, once the urea really kicks.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

It's been a while since I've updated. I got my soil test back a month+ ago so Ive dropped SOP twice at 2lbs per/K as well as a couple bags of lime. Spot sprayed Triclopyr for the first time since my reno now that the wild violet is popping up all over the place. All in all the lawn looks pretty good. I still would prefer a bit darker green. Thinking about spraying some Main Event 6-0-0 that I just picked up.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks tight! It's cool to see your lawn from another angle. Your stripes are on point. :thumbup: What is your HOC?


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

@Chris LI thank you! Sorry so late to reply I haven't checked this in awhile. I believe HOC in this pic was 2".


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Long time no update. I've been so busy but decided to snap a few pictures after laying down some stripes. Front yard has been doing great despite the heat. I dropped some stressX 3 weeks ago that I think has helped a lot.


The backyard is still a work in progress. The side I overseeded last year is pretty stressed from the heat and the other side is in desperate need of a Reno which I'm hoping to do this fall. I've focused more on the gardens in the backyard this year and have come a long way. Hard to believe there want a single plant or tree 3 years ago.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbsup: No worries on the late reply. You have been busy! I'm really liking those stripes and the photos of your garden(s). I dropped some StressX, too and like it.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Decided late in the summer to Reno half of my back yard. Started glyphosate apps late in August. Opted not to dethatch and just scalp/rake/bag up as much as I could. Then brought in 10yds of screened topsoil to spread hand which was very labor intensive as imagined.




The grade was horrible to begin with. I really should have gotten 15yds and a machine to properly grade but I didn't have the time or money so settled with hand raking. It's far from flat but so much better then it was. 
I dropped seed (super turf 2 from United+ I added some mazama) on 9/11





9/17



9/21


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Has filled in nicely over the past few weeks. Cut it for the 2nd time this afternoon then dropped .25Lbs/K of N and watered in.







Still working on getting my stripes straight. Going to drop Urea in the front finally later today and continue bi weekly apps for as long as the weather allows.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Day 30. Has filled in a lot since the urea app. I've been maintaining 2" hoc. Needs to be cut but gonna let it dry out some more after the heavy rain last night.





The front has looked great and has been so enjoyable to mow in this weather. I snapped a picture when I was mowing 2 days ago but not the greatest with the shadows.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

How's it going this year?


----------

